# Warn pro vantage plow



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Well guys got a 2013 can am outlander 1000 that I decided to put a plow on(saves me spending a few grand on one for my truck) Im looking at the provantage not sure at 54 or 60in. Anyone have any experience with them? Im also interested how the front mount system hooks up. I have a full set of skids and worried that it might not work with them. Anyone have them mounted on a can am? Anything better than the warn plow? I do have a winch already on my bike.

Here is how my skids are setup


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a 2006 yamaha wolverine and I have a 50in pro vantage plow I love it i have the winch to lift it, I don't use the front mount I use the mid mount
Ryan


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Well the only thing is I ride a lot and sometimes spur of the moment. So I dont really have time to take off a plow. They say the front mount doesnt hinder your ground clearance so you can have it off in 5min and be ready to ride.


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

i use the mid mount and did not loose more thenm 3/4 on an in


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Does the mid mount bolt up? Its not a quick release deal is it? Thats what I like about the front mount.


----------



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Ramitt;1645889 said:


> Does the mid mount bolt up? Its not a quick release deal is it? Thats what I like about the front mount.


4 u bolts its not a quick release but it can be put on and off with inn 2 minutes very simple


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

can am makes a cool plow that only mounts on the front of the quad minimal clearance lost


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Was looking at the can am plow till I found out its like 900.00!


----------

